# [screen]patch split vertical

## upszot

hola gente, como va...

 bueno tal como lo dice el titulo... me gustaria si me pueden ayudar a pachear screen para darle soporte a la separacion vertical....

en bugzila esta este bug.. https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171277 donde se esta pidiendo si pueden agregar esto con alguna use... pero mientras tanto hay q hacerlo a mano...

el parche esta aca...https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=213906 (segun el reporte de bug anterior) y la web del programador es esta http://fungi.yuggoth.org/vsp4s/

Encontré un how-to de como hacerlo para debian.. http://scie.nti.st/2008/8/22/gnu-screen-with-vertical-split-support

pero me gustaría si alguien me puede guiar para hacerlo en mi gentoo...

y otra consulta...

estos que se ven en la carpeta del ebuild son parches que estan aplicados en la version de screen?

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ ls -l /usr/portage/app-misc/screen/files/

total 88

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   298 May 14  2005 4.0.2-64bit-time.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   555 May 22  2005 4.0.2-no-libelf.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   392 Jul 30  2004 4.0.2-no-pty.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   440 Dec 17  2004 4.0.2-no-utempter.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   423 Apr  6  2006 4.0.2-nonblock.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   491 Jul  6  2005 4.0.2-windowlist-multiuser-fix.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2680 Nov 17 13:42 4.0.3-extend-d_termname-ng.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5136 Dec  8 18:28 4.0.3-extend-d_termname-ng2.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   912 Nov 17 11:51 4.0.3-extend-d_termname.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   930 Nov 29  2003 screen-4.0.1-int-overflow-fix.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   480 Jan 13  2004 screen-4.0.1-vsprintf.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   388 Apr 11  2008 screen-4.0.3-config.h-autoconf-2.62.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 18900 May 12  2009 screen-4.0.3-crosscompile.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2485 Jun 15  2010 screen-4.0.3-setenv_autoconf.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10409 Jan 23 17:31 screenrc

upszot@M1530 ~ $
```

la version que tengo instalada es: 

```
app-misc/screen-4.0.3-r4
```

Saludos

----------

## upszot

un amigo me acaba de pasar el link de un ebuild de arch que tiene el parche incorporado...

https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=21347

teniendo en cuenta que archlinux tiene como base a gentoo... como se puede hacer para instalarlo de forma limpia en gentoo...

saludos

----------

## gringo

no estoy seguro pero creo que el split vertical está en el árbol oficial asi que lo único que tienes que hacer es instalar un ebuild que tire de git, asi que cualquiera de estos que acaba en 9999 debería servirte :

http://gpo.zugaina.org/app-misc/screen

para añadirlo a un repo local para poder instalarlo tan sólo sigue las instrucciones del handbook.

saluetes

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Se que el objetivo es parchar screen pero yo hace unos meses descubrí que la combinación dtach + dvtm va mucho mejor y es mucho más fácil configurarla que screen. dtach crea el socket para tu sesión y dvtm hace de tus terminales un gestor de ventanas para hacer split en muchas formas, todo un terminal manager  :Very Happy: 

----------

